# Alternative Shrimp Cocktail Sauces



## JustJoel (Sep 20, 2018)

I’m kinda tired of conventional shrimp cocktail sauce. I love the horseradish, and the big sniff/inhale that you do when there’s lots of it, but occasionally, something that depended less on tomatoes, and had maybe a little sweet along with the spicy would be nice! And before you post that “any sauce you like can be a dipping sauce,” there are sauces that, if not crafted specifically for seafood, at least are recognized as a good pair with seafood.

I searched on google and found four recipes that looked good as written, but also looked like they were easily altered or improved, i.e. versatile:

Rice Vinegar dipping sauce
Mustard Lime Cocktail Sauce
Cucumber Dill Cocktail Sauce
The whimsically named Yum Yum Shrimp Sauce, aka Japanese Shrimp Sauce.

Are there any sauces you turn to for serving shrimp as an hours d’ouevres or a snack when conventional cocktail sauce just won’t do?


----------



## Rascal (Sep 20, 2018)

I've always just used shop bought. Only sauce?  I've made along those lines was aioli. But now I use store bought.

Russ


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 20, 2018)

I like a tar tar heavy on the tarragon...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 20, 2018)

I think Famous Daves (BBQ) catfish fingers dipping sauce would be good.  They serve 2 sauces,  one a remoulade and the  one I'm referring to is called  Sweet Soul Jalapeno dipping sauce.   Took awhile to find out what they call it. 

I could only find copycat recipes on line.  It has crushed pineapple, along w/ onion, jalapenos, hot pepper flakes and more.


#2.  I think this would be pretty good.  Don't remember where I found this recipe.  I've only ever used it with grilled chicken or chix strips.  Knowing  me, I've probably subbed canned whole berry cranberry sauce too, and add some snipped green onion.


Horseradish Marmalade Dipping or basting sauce

1/2 cup orange marmalade or apricot preserves

1 generous tsp horseradish

about 2 tsp stone ground mustard or creole mustard

dash of salt.  Mix, let  rest and serve.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2018)

How about a mignonette ice, like you'd have with oysters?


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 20, 2018)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I think Famous Daves (BBQ) catfish fingers dipping sauce would be good.  They serve 2 sauces,  one a remoulade and the  one I'm referring to is called  Sweet Soul Jalapeno dipping sauce.   Took awhile to find out what they call it.
> 
> I could only find copycat recipes on line.  It has crushed pineapple, along w/ onion, jalapenos, hot pepper flakes and more.
> 
> ...


I used to make this, or something very similar. I forgot all about it! I usually made it to accompany oven fried coconut shrimp. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 20, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I like a tar tar heavy on the tarragon...


I’ve always found tartar sauce to be a bit cloying. It might make a good dipping sauce for shrimp though, if used very sparingly.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 20, 2018)

buckytom said:


> How about a mignonette ice, like you'd have with oysters?


Strikes me as more of a topping “sauce” than a dipping sauce. But it could work! Thanks!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah, I guess it really is. Could be an interesting presentation, though. A "4 bite" shrimp, topped with a mignonette.

Tempus fugit, though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2018)

Try a Remoulade sauce or a Mississippi Comeback sauce.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 21, 2018)

You can grill the shrimp as the recipe does. I would make the Mojo and use it with steamed shrimp.

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...jo-em-fuente-de-camarones-al-ajillo-em-364809


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 21, 2018)

CraigC said:


> You can grill the shrimp as the recipe does. I would make the Mojo and use it with steamed shrimp.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...jo-em-fuente-de-camarones-al-ajillo-em-364809


That sounds delicious! Thanks for sharing


----------



## letscook (Sep 21, 2018)

I love to make tzatziki sauce as an alternate sauce. 
I became fond of this sauce through my brother when he spent a year in Greece while in the Navy. I love it on seafood, chicken, dipping sauce for veggies. I even put it on roast beef sandwiches. I even love it a bread dipping sauce.  Here is a recipe that is how my brother told he how they made it. I have use just sour cream instead of the yogurt and works just as good.  I am posting a link how to make it - It is just like the way he told me to make it
https://kalynskitchen.com/worlds-best-tzatziki-sauce-recipe-greek/


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 11, 2018)

I think I’ve found the perfect alternative to cocktail sauce for shrimp. I’m sure you’ve all heard of it, and probably have some on hand - Muhammara, a Middle Eastern dip/condiment made from roasted red peppers and toasted walnuts. Other ingredients are bread crumbs, pomegranate molasses (which is easy to make), Aleppo pepper flakes, lemon juice, garlic, cumin.

I haven’t made it yet; I bought a little tub of it at Smith’s. It is delicious, and the heat doesn’t hit your palate until the finish, so you can really taste the roasted peppers and creamy nutty walnuts. It’d be a real shame to limit this unusual condiment to the dip table. I ended up shunning the bottled bleu cheese dressing last night and dipped my store-bought rotisserie chicken in it. Magic!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 11, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I’m kinda tired of conventional shrimp cocktail sauce. I love the horseradish, and the big sniff/inhale that you do when there’s lots of it, but occasionally, something that depended less on tomatoes, and had maybe a little sweet along with the spicy would be nice! And before you post that “any sauce you like can be a dipping sauce,” there are sauces that, if not crafted specifically for seafood, at least are recognized as a good pair with seafood.
> 
> I searched on google and found four recipes that looked good as written, but also looked like they were easily altered or improved, i.e. versatile:
> 
> ...


Over here the standard dressing is "Marie Rose" sauce made with the following ingredients:-

½ lemon, juice only
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
5 tbsp tomato ketchup
few drops Tabasco sauce
2 pinches smoked paprika
½ tsp paprika
1 tbsp double cream
4 tbsp mayonnaise
1 pinch cayenne pepper
pinch salt
1 tsp cracked black pepper

I tend to go very lightly with the cayenne and tabasco as I have a bit of an adverse reaction to them but you can fiddle about with it until you get a mixture that appeals to you.


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 11, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Over here the standard dressing is "Marie Rose" sauce made with the following ingredients:-
> 
> ½ lemon, juice only
> 1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
> ...


That sounds very good. Kind of a tradional cocktail sauce, but dressed up a bit by the pimentos. I too would need to go easy on the hot sauce and cayenne. I’m gradually losing my tolerance for spicy, and Mark thinks bell peppers are spicy lol.


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 11, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Over here the standard dressing is "Marie Rose" sauce made with the following ingredients:-
> 
> ½ lemon, juice only
> 1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
> ...


PS, would “double cream” be heavy cream or whipping cream here across the Pond?


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 13, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> PS, would “double cream” be heavy cream or whipping cream here across the Pond?


Sorry, "double" cream = heavy cream. (I forgot to translate)


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 13, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, "double" cream = heavy cream. (I forgot to translate)


My bad, I could’ve just googled it!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 13, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> My bad, I could’ve just googled it!


No probs. My fault.


----------



## Addie (Oct 14, 2018)

When I want a quick fresh tasting dipping sauce, I always go for the cucumber dip. I always use the large English cucumbers. Fewer seeds to remove. Has been a family favorite for eons.


----------

